# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور یا سربازی ؟

## zia

سلام 
یکی از بچه ها خواس مشکلش رو اینجا بیان کنم 
لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعی در این زمینه داره کمکش کنه ، ممنون میشم 

21 سالشه ، از پیش دانشگاهی 2 تا درسش رو پاس نکرده گذاشته 
میتونه کنکور بده یا حتما باید بره سربازی ؟؟؟

----------


## zia

لطفا کسی جواب بده

----------


## Pasteur

به نظرم کسی که الان 21 سالشه میتونه ، سقفش 22 هس
ولی برای از یه سالی به بعد سقف شده 20 ، مطمئن نیستم

----------


## Pasteur

یکی آقا Amin رو تگ کنه ، برای من ممکن نیست

----------


## iman1376

> سلام 
> یکی از بچه ها خواس مشکلش رو اینجا بیان کنم 
> لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعی در این زمینه داره کمکش کنه ، ممنون میشم 
> 
> 21 سالشه ، از پیش دانشگاهی 2 تا درسش رو پاس نکرده گذاشته 
> میتونه کنکور بده یا حتما باید بره سربازی ؟؟؟


سلام ...اگه تو بزرگسالان باشه میتونه دی یا خرداد دو امتحان پیشش رو پاس کنه ! و اگه سنش تا قبل دانشگاه 22 تمام نشده باشه ! میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه !!! در ضمن دقت کنه که الان معافیت تحصیل داشته باشه و تا الان غیبت نخورده باشه

----------


## amir_95

من موندم بعضیا ۲۲ رو از کجا میارن.
قبلا تا ۲۴ بود الان ۲۰ هست.۲۲ برای فنی و کاردانش بود
از اونجایی که ۲۱ سالشه مطمئنا قبل سال ۹۱ وارد دبیرستان شده پس تا ۲۴ سالگی فرصت داره.ولی الان حتما ریز نمرات سه سالتو ببر برو معافیت تحصیلیتو بگیر و بگو قبل ۹۱ هستی.موقعی هم که میری معافیت تحصیلی برای دانشگاه بگیری ریز نمراتتو ببر بگو قبل ۹۱ هستی وگرنه صادر نمیشه.البته در هر صورت اولش صادر نمیشه ریز نمراتت ارسال میشه بعد توجیح صدور میزنن صادر میشه.
معمولا پلیس +۱۰ اینچیزارو نمیدونن.یه راست بری نظام وظیفه بهتره

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

اره بهتری بری نظام وظیفه

----------

